# What's the best burning speed?



## Capitao70s

I heard that if I burn a music disc in the cd-burner's maximum speed, the quality won't be as good as if I burn it slower, is this true? what about burning movies?
Does someone knows what's the best speed for burning music and the best speed for burning movies?


----------



## moebius

when u burn a cd at 56x, u need a 28x drive for optimum read performance (56 / 2 = 28). as a rule, your read speed must be at least half the speed the disk was written in to achieve optimum performance. audio cds shouldnt be burnt at more than 4x, 2x is recomended for these, since most audiocd players cant spin faster than 2x. video cd players spin at upto 12x so u can burn at 24x. data cds for use on cdroms can be burnt at the highest speed, since most cdroms in use today can read at the speeds required.


----------



## slipe

A reader reads a music CD at 1X and has no idea what speed it was burned at. All the reader knows is that there are dots, lands and spaces and that decodes to music or data. There is no relationship between the record and playback speed of either data or music CDs.

If you record music directly on the fly from your CD-ROM it is a good idea to run tests on the CD-ROM and not record at a speed higher than the digital audio extraction (DAE) the reader is capable of. You cant record any faster than the reader can supply the music anyway and Burn Proof starting and stopping the recording can cause noises in the music if the reader doesnt synchronize perfectly. Feurio has an included utility to tell you whether this is a problem on your setup, but the best bet is just to not record faster than the DAE of the reader. Here is a list and on the same site there are a couple of utilities to test the speed of your reader if it isnt on the list: http://www.cdspeed2000.com/go.php3?link=daeresults.php3 The curve on the reader DAE has to always stay above the steps on the burner speed, so it is safest to give a little pad between the rated DAE of the reader and the record speed if you have a noise problem caused by burn proof engaging and are recording directly from the reader.

There isnt a general rule about record quality and speed. Plextor and Yamaha have music modes that record around 24X for the Plextor and I think slower for the Yamaha. But the modes use the slower speed to run extra error reduction and such  it isnt just slowing the recording speed alone. For most burners it has to do with many factors like the quality and dye type of the blank media, the strength of the laser and whether it is clean and the firmware and design of the burner.

Ive burned audio CDs at 52X and they sound fine in my car and boat players. It is a good approach to use Nero Speed (available free at the above linked CD Speed site) to check the quality of burns at specific speeds with specific media. If you read better reviews that show errors you will see that various media is all over the board on quality with particular burners. You will definitely hear C2 errors but not necessarily C1 errors unless you have very good ears and a good stereo. The utility they used to get the quality graphs can damage the burner, but the errors reported by Nero Speed will give you a good relative idea. Scroll down the page to get an idea of how different media can effect the recording: http://test2.cdrlabs.com/reviews/index.php?reviewid=173&page=Performance

And some burners are better than others. Audiophiles claimed the Teac 24X model could make perfect audio CDs at full speed and the error rates were extremely low for both audio and data. On some burners the error rate actually increases if you record too slow. You should really run some tests with your burner and the media you are using to determine the speed you will have the best success at. You dont necessarily get better recordings at very slow speeds.


----------



## PCboy

> _Originally posted by Möbiús:_
> * audio cds shouldnt be burnt at more than 4x, 2x is recomended for these, since most audiocd players cant spin faster than 2x. *


Möbiús,I don't agree with u.AS far as I know,u can burn audio cds at 8x or even higher,and most audiocd players can also read the audio cds smoothly.But I do not know the best speed to burn video cd,maybe u r right.
thanx!


----------



## JohnWill

FWIW, I usually burn my audio CD's at 8x. Recently, I cooked a few at 24x, the maximum speed of the pile of blanks I'm using will record on my drive. Several of them have experienced problems playing in the disk changer in my Audi. I've never experienced issues with the ones recorded at 8x, and I have over 100 of them. I have at least 30-40 recorded at 8x from the same stack of 100 blanks that don't exhibit any problems. However, all of the current batch that I did at 24x have skipped or paused at least once during playback.

To me, the evidence for audio CD's seems clear. The really high recording speeds can be problematic, depending on the drive you're playing them back on.


----------

